# Mastiff Love :)



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*Miss T*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a sweet face on Miss T.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh what a sweetie!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love Miss T. Pretty girl. If they didnt drool so bad, I would love to have one.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

what a sweetie, just love her!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Noble-looking girl, especially in the very first photo. How much does she weigh?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Very pretty girl. My hubby wants a mastiff so bad.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

What a sweet looking miss T love the photos,just goes to show nice things don't always come in small packages


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Those pictures turned out great of Miss T !!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a pretty sweet girl!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*Miss T SAYS ...*











​


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like both of you are right where you want to be - with each other.
What a beautiful girl Miss T is.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Did Miss T spend her birthday doing things she loves to do? Ike hopes so. =) He admires Miss T's Magesty and your Pink Lipstick too!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

i LOVE Miss T.... I've been thinking of this pic all day, with "Puppy Love" streaming thru my head. I can just see Donny Osmond snuggled up to Miss T singing. ROFL


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I like the last picture-she looks so sweet.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is such a beauty!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

She is georgous. My sister is on her 2nd mastiff. They are such sweet dogs!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

She's beautiful! One of my friends just got a mastiff puppy, they are the best dogs (after Goldens, of course)


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Simon's best Bud is a mastiff- I keep meaning to get pics of her. She's a neapolitan mastiff, two weeks older than Simon, but they're the SAME SIZE right now. (except her head is WAAAY bigger!)
Celeste (the mastff) comes over to play almost daily!
Those two are a HOOT to watch!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

What a beautiful and sweet face! I want to give her a big kiss.


----------

